
The Crab Nebula just blasted Earth with the highest-energy photons ever recorded - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613840/crab-nebula-photons-earth-astronomy-space-astrophysics/
======
galaxyLogic
What have they got against us?

------
argimenes
I for one welcome our crab overlords.

